# First Show



## gvpalominominis (Jun 11, 2008)

Well my first show, showing Over horses went fairly well inspite of myself. LOL It was their first show also. There's definitely a difference between "A" mini yearling colts and "B" mini/pony colts.... my ears are still ringing from the screaming.... There's something about a young stallion being able to look me in the eye when they do that, being only 5'2" tall!

Thank you Syndi Kanzler for showing Buckeye WCF Classical Center Stage for me.... he certainly seemed to have behaved better for you then he did for me in the Grand Class... although he came out with 2 Reserve Grands. He was surely ready for the Liberty class, that he swept 1st place in. I really thought my 100% Arenosa, Gold Visions Endeavor of Establo had a better go... lots of big trot. But _Stage_ is really flashy and when he really begins showing off for us... he'll be a kick in that class.





* Stage*




*Devon*

There were some very lovely Jr. Mares... competition will be tough for _Jorja_ - Buckeye WCF Classical Question. She was starting to settle in the more she showed... good girl. We were able to obtain a Grand and 2 Reserve Grands. In fact all 4 horses I showed received at minimum Reserve Grands. Can't complain there!




*Jorja*

It's sad though when the judge needs to ask you to "please show that horse up" LOL.... I'm so use to a style showing A minis... I really don't need to stoop any more... my head will be at their chests!

All in all was great fun and I look forward to showing at many more shows in the Over Div.!!


----------



## Leeana (Jun 11, 2008)

Congrats they all look great and i would be very proud of them, i seen Question at Getitia's farm as a weanling, she is still beautiful


----------



## muffntuf (Jun 11, 2008)

Congratulations! Glad you had a great experience your first time out! Ponies are fun and expected to show a bit more than 'A' minis.

IF you haven't you should over to the American Shetland Pony forum - there are lots of good mentors over there. They post here to, but.....

Anyways - COngratulations!


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Jun 12, 2008)

YAY Joanne! Sounds like you and I both made it over this way about the same time. I know what you mean about the stooping. I am sure you remember my little guys and then now I have Andy whose 43" no more stooping for me either. Hehe and I am taller than you are. LOL... Its so wonderful to see that you made it to the forum. 




CONGRATS on your wins!!!!!!!!


----------



## gvpalominominis (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks guys! We're doing well at our second show this weekend.... much better behavior for the most part. Stage took 2 Jr. Champions and a Grand! Thank you, thank you Lori Gugliomo for showing Stage so beautifully! Hopefully she'll be able to show him in the Supreme class! He was wild to handle in the Liberty class... just in and out of ring even... man my arm is sore ... LOL ... he's really a pushy brat at times... and he really wasn't ready to stop Liberty... or maybe it was the ladies outside the ring that interesed him more.

Jorja took 2 Res. Jr. Champ. and a Reserve Grand and a 1st in Ammy against the older mares. Julie Bickford did a great job showing her in the open and championship classes.

There are some REALLY nice horses competing this year in this area... lots of quality in the classes! The judges are even expressing that.

I did better about not stooping this time too --- LOL LOL Much better picture overall.


----------



## muffntuf (Jun 15, 2008)

Congratulations! And yes competition is tough this year!


----------



## kaykay (Jun 16, 2008)

you can never go wrong with a pony from getitia!! congratulations!!


----------



## hairicane (Jun 25, 2008)

Congrats on your 1st shows!!! You did great. But since they came from Getitia Im sure you hjave gotten good ones.


----------

